# Seattle-area HRRRRRRRRRFFFFFFFF!!!



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

We're trying to get a smoke-out going in the north end, at the Quil Ceda Casino's Sports Bar.

What works better for all, the afternoon of Sunday the 6th; or the evening of Monday the 7th?

Please post your preference.

Greg, can you make it to this one?


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Hey, I just posted a thread asking about you five minutes ago. I better go delete it:ss 
Good to see you surfing again. Looks like I will not be up in Seattle until August timeframe.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> Hey, I just posted a thread asking about you five minutes ago. I better go delete it:ss
> Good to see you surfing again. Looks like I will not be up in Seattle until August timeframe.


That sucks dude. We'll catch you then, though. How's life?


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I have been traveling a lot and been over the sandbox and returned. I really enjoyed hanging out with the gang up there. Stay in touch and pm me if you travel abroad because I am always on the road and you never know we can be in NYC on night herfing. Talk to you soon, Brent


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Evening of the 7th is my vote. Just made plans this AM to go to the mountains on Sunday-Monday.............


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

I'm open to either day...you guys make the call.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> We're trying to get a smoke-out going in the north end, at the Quil Ceda Casino's Sports Bar.
> 
> What works better for all, the afternoon of Sunday the 6th; or the evening of Monday the 7th?
> 
> ...


I will advise ASAP...gotta look into it :ss


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> I'm open to either day...you guys make the call.


Papajohn, please keep that ERDM in the humi until next time:tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> Papajohn, please keep that ERDM in the humi until next time:tu


Either that or I'll go ahead and send it to you along with a couple of others I think you might like to try. Darn your hard to hook up with. :u

Let me know.

Take care.

John


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Either that or I'll go ahead and send it to you along with a couple of others I think you might like to try. Darn your hard to hook up with. :u
> 
> Let me know.
> 
> ...


Whatever you want to do. Regardless of the sticks, I still want to hang out again:tu

If you do not mine, I will take you up on that. I will send you an email.

Brent


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Looks like Monday is the preference so far; let's target that. 

Anyone else want to smoke, drink and curse? 

Oh, **** I forgot, no cursing!


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Bump, for a good cause.

C'mon Seattle/Bellingham/Tacoma/etc. people!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

May get to join a fellow Cuban late July.
Right now shooting for the last week of July but not in concrete yet.
Will let you know and hopefully we can share a smoke.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Blueface said:


> May get to join a fellow Cuban late July.
> Right now shooting for the last week of July but not in concrete yet.
> Will let you know and hopefully we can share a smoke.


That would be un phenomeno.

A visit from Blueface would be cause for a herf.


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

Count me in in spirit...former seattlite here.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Are you serious...we can't get more than 3 guys for a herf? Is the Seattle membership just that pathetic? :fu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> Are you serious...we can't get more than 3 guys for a herf? Is the Seattle membership just that pathetic? :fu


Since Charlie had to gracefully back out it's only 2 now..:r . Screw um Joe, since it's only you and me it's more for us. I'll just not have to share my 1932's, Padrons & Aurora 100 Anos's with as many people. :w I'm assuming you still want me to bring down the coolers?


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

tazziedevil said:


> Count me in in spirit...former seattlite here.


Paul

You mean your not flying in for this one...it's going to be a *huge* event. :r

BTW PM me your address again as I lost track of it...their could be something coming your way in the not so distant future. :tu

John


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Since Charlie had to gracefully back out it's only 2 now..:r . Screw um Joe, since it's only you and me it's more for us. I'll just not have to share my 1932's, Padrons & Aurora 100 Anos's with as many people. :w I'm assuming you still want me to bring down the coolers?


And you know I have smoked all your smokes you gifted me!! I had to. They were so delicious:dr

I wish I could be there. While you guys are herf'n I should be in Gulfport, MS


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Since Charlie had to gracefully back out it's only 2 now..:r . Screw um Joe, since it's only you and me it's more for us. I'll just not have to share my 1932's, Padrons & Aurora 100 Anos's with as many people. :w I'm assuming you still want me to bring down the coolers?


Wow. Everyone must be hella busy with...skiing, yeah, that's it.

Yes sir, coolers yes.:tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> And you know I have smoked all your smokes you gifted me!! I had to. They were so delicious:dr
> 
> I wish I could be there. While you guys are herf'n I should be in Gulfport, MS


You smoked them all?? Man you have slipped down the slippery slope.:tu 
How was that 100 Anos Corona?


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> You smoked them all?? Man you have slipped down the slippery slope.:tu
> How was that 100 Anos Corona?


I liked that better then the larger ring guages. It was quite enjoyable and lasted me over an hour. Please tell me you received your package? If not it will be there Monday. :tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> I liked that better then the larger ring guages. It was quite enjoyable and lasted me over an hour. Please tell me you received your package? If not it will be there Monday. :tu


I PM'd you that I did. That 100 Anos Corona is mighty fine. That's one of the things that blew me away about that smoke. It's not only mighty fine but all of them seem to take a lifetime to smoke....they smoke so slow and are very tasty.:tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Well the herf is off....Joe fell and broke his wrist over the weekend. So that only leaves me and I'm as boring as hell.

Guess that leaves me to do a 1 person herf in my little smoking room. Hope I can find something good. :w


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

sorry john...wouldn't be very good company, in a lot of pain. surgery tomorrow morning. i really messed it up good.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Hey Joe! WTF? Take Care Bro. 

I busted my wrist once...ouch!


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your accident Joe, hope its not your smoking hand? let's set something up for later this month ok?:cb


----------



## WooleyBugger (Mar 22, 2007)

Man, I just saw this thread. I've met a couple of you guys in the south end. Don't count me out for future herfs. A group of us do a south end herf bi-weekly. I wouldn't mind carpooling up north one weekend day but that's a loooong drive for a Monday evening.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

had surgery yesterday to fix the damage, take out fragments. should be ok soon. thanks for the good thoughts guys.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Get well soon!:bl


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

lenguamor said:


> had surgery yesterday to fix the damage, take out fragments. should be ok soon. thanks for the good thoughts guys.


I just returned back from Mississippi and read about your mishap. I hope you have a speedy recovery brother.


----------

